# Do you wear reflective vest while delivering?



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting one. Just don't wanna look like a clown lol

This one looks pretty decent. https://goo.gl/nHzkJp


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

Nope, I'm not that attached to life.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Just have a wh worker swipe there badge on the vending machine and its free. Even has the decent gloves in there too.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Nah those things look silly


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

People actually think you are more official looking with one on. I don't get as many strange looks when making deliveries when I wear one


----------



## NBR (Oct 17, 2015)

Always.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I do.. As sometimes I have to cross streets and cars fly.. they think pedestrians do not have right if way.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

I always wear it. Postal workers and UPS drivers don't get suspicious looks because they wear a uniform and drive a company vehicle. Since we don't get either of those things wearing a badge and vest is the next best thing. Also makes you more visible and less likely to get run over when delivering on busy streets.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Even though I always wear mine I still got the cops called on me one day lol


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Just have a wh worker swipe there badge on the vending machine and its free. Even has the decent gloves in there too.


Seriously? I really need to take a moment and look around when I'm there. I paid $19 for mine at Lowe's.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I thought they had a box of them somewhere. Guy hands me one first day. Later on, saw the machine up front, lane 2 maybe 3 as well that seemed out of place, had a look, no money, just scan there badges. It's a tool crib really.


----------



## Flexibility (Oct 2, 2016)

No, but I wear my badge for deliveries. Seems to work okay but I constantly use my hazard lights when short-term parking. I don't really want to wear a vest...I try to be careful.


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

Well my first 3 blocks I did I wore it cause I thought we had to. I was able to park in 2 loading zones and I even walked through a construction site w/out anyone batting any eye. 

But dont buy one, I think the Blue vests can just hand em out. My first day I noticed everyone had a vest on while loading their car. I asked the blue vests where do I get one and he just tossed me one.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Way back almost a year ago when I started, they gave us the vests to wear in the WH while loading, but we had to give it back as we left....it wasn't all that long before they stopped doing that though, and I almost forgot about it.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

I wear it all the time. Makes me look more official and not like some bum running around trying to steal packages. The warehouse gives you one for free when you first arrive so why buy anything?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> I wear it all the time. Makes me look more official and not like some bum running around trying to steal packages. The warehouse gives you one for free when you first arrive so why buy anything?


Not every warehouse gives them out but mine does and they don't take em back. I had like 7 at one point


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

uberer2016 said:


> I wear it all the time. Makes me look more official and not like some bum running around trying to steal packages. The warehouse gives you one for free when you first arrive so why buy anything?


Umm just curious how someone would think you're stealing packages when you are leaving them at someone's door and walking back to your car empty handed?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

RickCMC said:


> Umm just curious how someone would think you're stealing packages when you are leaving them at someone's door and walking back to your car empty handed?
> 
> I don't get why so many people worry about what others think of you while delivering for Flex. I never wear a vest while delivering. I don't give two craps what some nosey idiot thinks about me carrying a package to someone's doorstep. Mind your own business.


Everyone's situation isn't your situation ... We are talking about the whole country, not just your slice of the pie ... People protect themselves the best way they KNOW how ... I don't use a vest because I don't deliver in areas where I feel I need one ... I do have delivery mags on my cars so people know why I'm cruising their neighborhood ... Think outside the box ... The general public are on edge ... So by any means , keep yourself safe.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

RickCMC said:


> Umm just curious how someone would think you're stealing packages when you are leaving them at someone's door and walking back to your car empty handed?


Living in Philly and delivering mostly to the surrounding suburbs. I can tell you people living in those areas can tell when you don't live around there. Neighbors stare and peak through windows watching. Lots of nosy, scared, racist folk with nothing better to do. The vest helps calm some of these people's nerves when you're in their neighborhoods.

**If you're from Philly, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

It's better to wear one


----------



## Chuan (Jul 16, 2017)

I don't wear one but I do wear the badge. I've been thinking about creating some Amazon logo hats and shirts but I'm unsure of copyright issues. I'm sure lots of us flex drivers would buy a few if they were reasonably priced. Anyone have thoughts on this idea?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Chuan said:


> I've been thinking about creating some Amazon logo hats and shirts but I'm unsure of copyright issues. I'm sure lots of us flex drivers would buy a few if they were reasonably priced. Anyone have thoughts on this idea?


I wouldn't buy any because I'm not stupid enough to want to attract attention. As for the badge, I quit wearing them as it does nothing.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Chuan said:


> I don't wear one but I do wear the badge. I've been thinking about creating some Amazon logo hats and shirts but I'm unsure of copyright issues. I'm sure lots of us flex drivers would buy a few if they were reasonably priced. Anyone have thoughts on this idea?


My thought is, why would they not buy a shirt or hat straight from Amazon? There are a bunch on the website.

EDIT: actually, there used to be a lot more, and at way lower prices. Maybe they don't want impersonators running around with their logo...


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> I wouldn't buy any because I'm not stupid enough to want to attract attention. As for the badge, I quit wearing them as it does nothing.


Some places here want to see your badge. In fact, one place here forces us yo tell them the four digits at the end (and the security guard knows it's pointless but it's her job)


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> I wouldn't buy any because I'm not stupid enough to want to attract attention. As for the badge, I quit wearing them as it does nothing.


It's for safety purposes nobody likes those things if you ask me but it makes you less of a threat while you go close to people's homes


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Chuan said:


> . I'm sure lots of us flex drivers would buy a few if they were reasonably priced


Wouldn't spend a dime on a gig with already meh profit margin.



oicu812 said:


> I wouldn't buy any because I'm not stupid enough to want to attract attention. As for the badge, I quit wearing them as it does nothing.


Exactly. At a warehouse sure but as I'm delivering no one is going to look at my badge. They still ask why I deliver in my own car.



jester121 said:


> Maybe they don't want impersonators running around with their logo...


"That creepy driver you had is a contractor not an employee"



emmhope said:


> It's for safety purposes nobody likes those things if you ask me but it makes you less of a threat while you go close to people's homes


In a day where you can buy anything online *(service animal insignia, uniforms) you are crazy if you think wearing a badge keeps you safer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Behemoth said:


> I'm thinking about getting one. Just don't wanna look like a clown lol
> 
> This one looks pretty decent. https://goo.gl/nHzkJp


Couldnt hurt.
Reflecive shoes help also.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Wouldn't spend a dime on a gig with already meh profit margin.
> 
> Exactly. At a warehouse sure but as I'm delivering no one is going to look at my badge. They still ask why I deliver in my own car.
> 
> ...


Actually it does ! It's been proven some guys did an experiment where they wear out similar vests and they proceed to be allowed to get away with all silly things including getting inside paid events for free

Google it ,look lol if you don't care about your safety it's okay since you are an adult but the vests make a huge difference.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

emmhope said:


> Actually it does ! It's been proven some guys did an experiment where they wear out similar vests and they proceed to be allowed to get away with all silly things including getting inside paid events for free
> 
> Google it ,look lol if you don't care about your safety it's okay since you are an adult but the vests make a huge difference.


It's the modern-day equivalent of a clip-board. Carry a clip-board and people think you're legit. Same thing with the vest.

Does everybody have badges? I have no badge.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> I do.. As sometimes I have to cross streets and cars fly.. they think pedestrians do not have right if way.


Now, this is just Florida. But.

Generally speaking, you don't have the right of way UNLESS you are in a marked crosswalk with the traffic control device in your favor.

No crosswalk, Jay walking. Illegal and not automatic right off way. 
Crosswalk crossing AGAINST traffic control device. No right of way.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Does everybody have badges? I have no badge.


No badge here ... What's on the badge?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Mine has the wrong warehouse on it but the badge looks official to some people. They handed them out when I first started last year. They don't get us for anything just make you look like you are a real working person


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Some places here want to see your badge. In fact, one place here forces us yo tell them the four digits at the end (and the security guard knows it's pointless but it's her job)


That's fine. I keep the badge in the center console. If the guard wants to see it, I show it to them.


----------

